# Blocker Institute frog room update



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Various Terrariums


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Frog room ...for us it's all about the love of frogs


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Simply speechless..

Not much I can Say except 

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Bastis are awesome!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Blue frogs give me smiles!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Frog room report... 70 degrees and 65% humidity


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet guys!!!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Julio!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Fants and more fants


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Solarte and intermedius


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cobalts


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

More terrariums


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Matechos pose for pics


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for sharing! love those solarte!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Mom and baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Powder blues


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I just noticed we're in the same area. Do you offer tours?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Awesome frog room, Where in Northern VA are you? I am in Virginia beach VA.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We do offer tours


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

They have a very nice set-up. My husband and I spent 2hr. looking at their frogs and if time had permitted, I could have stayed for 2 days and not seen all the frogs. They are knowledgeable and enthusiastic about frogs. A great place to see.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost makes me wish I ate fruit flies....


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

New Pumilio!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Salt creek pair


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

El dorado and babies


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Basti sequence


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread.... but I sure am glad I found it now!

Great looking room and frogs, you two!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cobalt pair


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

The crickets "last view" as giant frog monsters prepare to chomp them!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Spectacular tanks, frogs, and pics! I like how it's so well organized.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Salt creek


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Very Impressive kudos!!!!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Frog Room Report 78 degrees and 74% humidity.....all frogs calling!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Out for a hop


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice lizard... Wait what?


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Blocker Institute said:


> Out for a hop


Which pumilio is this?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

The frog is an Esperanza


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristobal baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristobal baby vs newly morphed baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristobal baby makes an escape


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristobal baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristobal mom and baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Solarte!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Great to see that you started your site. Frogs look great!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice frogs!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

For those people who wanted baby cristobal pics


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

El dorado mom and baby (2007 imports)


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot about these!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

There's absolutely nothing better than shutting down all electrical items and sitting in silence....listening to all the various calls


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

El dorado babies


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Raaaaar!!!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Adults and babies


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Babies!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazonicus baby


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Frog leg!!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been loving the updates to this thread. Can't wait to pick up the new guys this weekend.


PS... the next MADS meeting is gonna be at your place, right?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Grrrrr! Says the blue-zur-eus!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazonicus are hard to get pics of!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

You don't need to wait for a meet...just come see us


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice frogs and great pictures too!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks hydrophyte.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Its hard enough to pick one species without you posting all these gorgeous photos!

Jake


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Love me some blue frogs!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Its hard enough to pick one species without you posting all these gorgeous photos!
> 
> Jake


We'll make it easier...just come down and take a look at them all in person.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Blocker Institute said:


> Amazonicus baby


Hey, you got any males? I have a lone female that's looking for love 

Beautiful pics


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

Lots of beautiful pdfs in this thread.
may I ask you what kind of flash you are using?
Looks like a ring flsh but not sure ...


K.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Blocker Institute said:


> We'll make it easier...just come down and take a look at them all in person.


I'll take you up on that!

Jake


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

I use a ring flash from amazon ($15.00), a headlamp held by my photography partner (jason) and a micro four thirds camera.












Krakanax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lots of beautiful pdfs in this thread.
> may I ask you what kind of flash you are using?
> ...


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thx for the answer 


K.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

You got orchids!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to glass frog and his excellent orchids!



jacobi said:


> You got orchids!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Terrarium visitor


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

New frogs from the MADS meet!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Plant with frog snack


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Male saltcreek


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Are the legs really that color!? That frog is beautiful, and you take some nice pictures.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Your Macro Shots rock!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

The frog is truly that color  No processing , color correction, or photoshopping was done 

Thank you for the compliments  



Spaff said:


> Are the legs really that color!? That frog is beautiful, and you take some nice pictures.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> Your Macro Shots rock!


Thank you!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

If local (or non-local) froggers have a couple hours to see our frogroom I can give them macro-photo lessons that will have them taking great pics


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can I put in a request for more auratus photos?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Sure! We would love to take lots of amazing auratus photos!



jacobi said:


> Can I put in a request for more auratus photos?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure if you have mentioned this before but looking at your forum with pics of your racks and tanks it looks like you have like a piece of black something in front of your light fixtures? Could you possibly explain that?

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

The black stuff is called coroplast. You can get it in large sheets. It's like cardboard in its construction but made of plastic. It comes in lots of colors and you get it from sign shops. 




Vinnner said:


> Not sure if you have mentioned this before but looking at your forum with pics of your racks and tanks it looks like you have like a piece of black something in front of your light fixtures? Could you possibly explain that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Stunning.....


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

i dont even know what to say.... im very inspired we have one tank atm and our working on 2 more and my wifes like its to many... lol she has no idea lmao .. thanks for sharing wish i lived closer


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

carbonetc said:


> I just noticed we're in the same area. Do you offer tours?


I know right? Can I come visit?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I know right? Can I come visit?


Sure! Just PM us!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

My jealousy just reared it's ugly green head...


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I love it when I log onto dendroboard and someone has updated a thread like this with such great photos!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Just found this thread. You've got a beautiful collection. Not too far either, I may need a tour too. Thanks for sharing all of the pics.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

nburns said:


> Just found this thread. You've got a beautiful collection. Not too far either, I may need a tour too. Thanks for sharing all of the pics.


Come visit us  it's cold outside but 78 degrees and 80% humidity in the frog room


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## chrisdrake (May 4, 2009)

I just went into beautiful frog overload!! Outstanding thread. The best i've probably seen anywhere. I've got one setup and no frogs in it yet. lol. Hearing Dante Fenolio's talk at the ETHS show inspired me to keep frogs again and this post did the same. 

Chris


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

love the bastis, Awesome operation.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the ghost face on the citronella!!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I love the ghost face on the citronella!!


We got them at frog day two years ago....just for the ghost face!! I will take pics of the group of 5.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

